
Studying Water - mrzool
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/202x/2020/09/03/Studying-Water
======
082349872349872
Kelvin & Helmholtz were also fond of studying water:
[https://books.google.ch/books?id=OcZ5iKsGrmoC&pg=PA336&dq=tw...](https://books.google.ch/books?id=OcZ5iKsGrmoC&pg=PA336&dq=tw+körner++thomson+helmholtz+yacht&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwidz5KJneHrAhVMCewKHdQ7BsoQ6AEwAHoECAMQAg#v=onepage&q=tw%20körner%20%20thomson%20helmholtz%20yacht&f=false)

Lee on adaptive learning: "You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When
you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle,
it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the
teapot."

